# Anyone here a fan of Black Metal?



## Alaska

I've met a few kids who've just been into the bigger stuff like Darkthrone and mayhem and such, but never actually a fan of the more obscure stuff.

I'm into all different sorts of music, including all different types of punk (especially crust and powerviolence), shoegaze, ambient, drone, screamo (the real shit), etc. I listen to everything I can, and can find stuff I like out of any genre.

But Black Metal encompasses so many emotions, and it's always extremely beautiful, extremely raw, extremely whatever. It's always extreme, and I guess that's the point. Tremolo picking and blast beats can do that to a band.

There are many ideals and shit in the genre that really oppose my stances on things (a lot of racist bands, nihilism, killing the innocent, etc), but many bands incorporate different elements altogether. Radical and spiritual lyrics, oneness with the earth, rebirth, cosmic phenomena, and many other lyrical subjects. But they always manage to make it sound like the lyrical subject at hand. The words match their actions, in a way.

But yeah, was wondering about other soldiers of satan's army we have here, and what do you think of the genre as a whole? Obviously, criticism is fine. 


P.S. I've always entertained the idea of a Black Metal Bloc. Everyone in corpsepaint with battle axes and claymores and shit. Yay or nay? :zombie:


----------



## Gudj

Blackmetal and Blackmetal variants are consistently in my top 3 favorite genras at any givin time. Drone and screamo also are up there. 

It does suck how many fascist blackmetal bands there are, but there are still a ton of good ones. That's one of the few cultural traits that I don't try to accommodate at all. Just because you think you were descended from vikings, does not in anyway mean you have the right to be a racist homophobic moron. Also lyrics about satan-worship (different than just satanism) bother me. But as you mentioned, alot of blackmetal lyrics are about a spiritual and physical connection with Earth which I am totally down with. 

Wolves in the Throne Room and Moonsorrow are currently being played alot around here,
and I am so down with a blackmetal bloc.


----------



## Alaska

What do you think about the depressive "black n' roll" stuff like Shining and Lifelover?

And yeah, I have a long history of describing the difference between ACTUAL satan worship and the hedonistic "happy fat man" values of satanism. Neither I give two shits about personally.

I actually have a wolves in the throne room bumflap... First one I've ever seen. haha.

And my really stupid "Live Grim" knuck tats. I love them, but no one gets it, I guess.


----------



## Gudj

I have not heard either of those bands... but anything "n' roll" sucks so I wont seek them out.

I do like shitty blackmetal sometimes though. Not shitty in the way fascist first-wave blackmetal was shitty, well, I guess I do sometimes like that to... but shitty like recent Dimmu Borgir and other blackmetal-influenced-pop.


----------



## Alaska

I'm a big fan of some nazifucks like Satanic Warmaster and Kataxu, but because Satanic Warmaster has some of the sickest riffs ever, and Kataxu sound like a black metal Atlantis. Still dig the music, but am not down with whatever cause they support.

I loved Stormblast, but their shit afterwards is just pure symphonics. Bad as Satyricon now.

It's just a label, because they don't adhere entirely to just black metal. Soul-crushing music, man. Really fucked up stuff that you should at least give a listen to. Just sayin


----------



## Beegod Santana

I thought black metal was the shit when I was about 14. Now it seems like a pretty ridiculous genere to me. Very redundant. I can still remember being about 10 and seeing that mayhem record with the picture of dead after he blew his brains out on it. Now THAT was brutal. These days it seems like there's just shit tons of bands doing stuff that was already done in the 80's and 90's, the only difference is that now death / black metal now has a huge audiance thanks to Brendon Small and Metalocalypse. These days black metal is somewhat of a joke in modern society, 10-20 years ago it wasn't seen as a joke at all. There was a genuine shock to it. The people making this satanic music where actually out there burning down churches and killing people. Now I can't walk through down town boston without seeing a bunch of little wimps in girls pants rocking mayhem t-shirts. WTF?

Honestly these days I perfer GWAR.


----------



## Gudj

I hate Mayhem and I hate the shockfactor of Blackmetal. Although it is sometimes a good time to watch people in corpsepaint blow fire and carry swords through the woods, that's not at all a main reason I like blackmetal.

To me well executed blackmetal (like drone and doom metal) has a really calming hypnotic property to it. It is very redundant, but that just adds to it. Ambient blackmetal especially is very meditative and often spiritual. 


Does anyone else really like Warduna?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I posted this a while back, but nobody picked up on it....http://www.smnnews.com/board/index.php?


----------



## Alaska

You may see Mayhem shirts worn by posers and shit, but that's mayhem. They're one of the biggest bands in the genre, man. Same with Iron Maiden, Manowar, etc.

A lot of bands improve on shit done in the 80's and 90's, and many do much more. 

But what DOES irk me is the fact that one of my favorite bands' vocalist was on Fox News, talking about how he wrote the lyrics to his last album while stationed in south korea... 

And what's weird is that he doesn't mention AT ALL the ritual and tribal-based lyrics and sounds... Or the name of his first album, Eater Of Birds, which is half about a spider roaming the desert, and half an on-going destruction spell. Too un-american, I'm assuming.

Sick-looking board, man. I love when people attempt to combine the punk and metal communities.


----------



## formaldehydekat

i listened to a draconian album last night
that's black metal right?
it was totally epic even though the version i downloaded kept advertising the album in the middle of songs

edit: nevermind i guess it's doom fml


----------



## Alaska

Yeah, Funeral Doom. But there are a few bands with that name. One of them is Blackened Death.

You know, being a music nerd-douche isn't really that charismatic at all... haha.


----------



## formaldehydekat

i am a music nerd-douche as well, except mainly with deathrock/post punk/gawf stuff
it's cool though because even when no one else likes me for being too elitist i'm pretentious enough to pretend to not care

rofl jk
i'm too lame to be el33t


----------



## catapult bodies

Alaska said:


> Satanic Warmaster has some of the sickest riffs ever



they do have some sick riffs here and there, amidst the *poppy* stuff... definitely influenced me for my band... 

i used to listen to shining... you should check out the les legions noires stuff if you haven't... raw french black metal namely (my favorites) brenoritvrezorkre, belketre, vlad tepes and mutiilation... they seem to be getting a heap of attention these days but i love that stuff... 

also i should mention majesty from los angeles, who i believe was the first US black metal band, before von!... no one's heard their bestial vomit demo, which is like black/thrash with a detuned grind sound (minus blast beats)... this was the band before nausea (LA not NY) and also terrorizer! 

also there is good weird stuff out there and people being creative... like the dude from urfaust on one of their albums sounding like morrissey!


----------



## Sneaky Hobo

Wow... I just can't get over the crackers of fox news trying to headbang... I don't know weather or not I want to laugh or just punch them all. 

Edit: Ok, it's just funny as fuck.


----------



## Alaska

Sup Jesse. Knew you would sign up 

Ah! Belketre and Vlad Tepes are only bested by Pest for me, in terms of really raw stuff.

What do you think about Darkspace? So much hype around them lately. I mean, they're pretty good, but I dunno. They seem to be liked by every kvlt fucker out there, and they are good, don't get me wrong, but eh. Call me a hipster, but I like Portal a lot more. They play the "all-consuming inter-galactic blackhole" sound much better.


----------



## xmaggotx

i dont like it anymore except for like lifelover and the austrasian goat...but i usto be into like sargeist, black witchery, belphegor, anaal nathrakh, etc. anyone into folk metal/celtic metal...like adorned brood, finntroll, korpiklaani, etc?


----------



## Odal

The first poster in this thread has extremely similar music taste to me. Those of you who like punk music but not metal, should really check out some of the newer stuff coming out. Cultures are really mixing in interesting ways. (See Panopticon or Iskra, Anarchist Black Metal)

Black Metal is one of my favorite genres mostly due to the nostalgia connected with it, but it has more or less been desecrated by the mainstream and the hundreds of generic bands lurking the internet. Some of my favorite bands lately being, Skagos, Panopticon, Morbosidad, Frail, Lifelover, and Leech. A lot of very interesting things are starting to happen.

This is my first post, by the way.


----------



## JahDucky




----------



## xbocax

Black metal can be really great intense and harmonic buuuut. Bitches needa kno when to end a song >.<. Maybe it's just me but i get really anxious when a songs over 3 minutes and alot of black metal stuff ranges from 4-7 minutes.


----------



## Odal

Awesome prank call got me laughing "IM AN EVIL MOTHAFUCKA JOE, YOU KNOW THAT
". But the pictures in the background were definitely not legit black metal in any way hahahaha.

Check this, I've been listening to these guys a lot lately.


----------



## Alaska

Bone Awl are pretty fuckin good.

Odal, does your name come from Agalloch? Or some different meaning?


----------



## Odal

It's an old Rune, nazi's stole at one point from the pagans, but I like to carve into things inverted meaning basically the opposite of it's positive meaning which the Nazi's seemed to like.


----------



## hippiecrust

i fucking love black metal belive it or not nc has some great underground black metal bands. my favorite being wolfcult feel free to check them out via myspace ........ http://www.myspace.com/wolfcultwar :goat:


----------



## Odal

Wolfcult is pretty cool, got catchy after the intro of this first song. Will keep listening. 

here's a few bands from my area.

http://www.myspace.com/begrimeexemious
http://www.myspace.com/fornicationofgod

Only two mention worthy ones I can think of right away


----------



## MiztressWinter

WTF?! So glad to see we have some fellow fans here on STP! Ok for DSBM (depressive, suicidal black metal) I really love Lifelover, Nyktalgia, Forgotten Tomb (Disheartenment!). No one has even mentioned these bands, except for Lifelover! I love all sorts of bm. Silencer, Coldworld (beautiful melodic tones) Wolves in the throne room, Sun O))) (drone), I highly recommend Semargl (satanic bm..but awesome riffs! Check out *attack on god* my fav track is *pure hatred*) v:28 (industrial bm), I could keep going. lol I grew up on grunge first (jr high) then goth/industrial and just made my way slowly in the bm scene. I still listen to a wide variety of stuff...but I love the grymm!


----------



## Odal

I like most of the bands you mentioned, Coldworld is weird though, I listened to their demo on mushrooms when it came out and it scared me bad enough to set me into a bad trip. Well it wasn't scary, but the happy-suicidal vibes got to my head. Their full album that came out after that was amazing, should have been more popular.

Beherit, Conqueror, Black Witchery, Naked Whipper, Morbosidad and all that (humorously) Satanic (War) Black Metal type of stuff has been getting my attention lately, most people hate it. The constant pounding gets to people.

Kroda, Slavland, Arkona, Temnozor, Woodtemple and all that kind of stuff is amazing Pagan based Black Metal, despite a few of the bands having connections with Nazi ideologies, I just don't bother buying any of their releases ever, just pirate all of it. Some of the music is really complex, and the melodies kick ass.

Iskra is cool Blackened Crust, we need that genre to expand.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol man..I can only imagine (the scary mushroom trip)....one of my fav tracks by them is *Tortured by solitude*...beautiful!

I like several of the bands you mentioned as well...a few I have not listened to..but will have to check out. I love the constant pounding...lol. BM is def an acquired taste...when I was first introduced to it..I honestly didn't care for it too much to be honest. My love for DSBM developed first...then expanded further into more heavier stuff. For the record...I don't buy anything. period. lol sorry to all those bands who have worked so hard to sell records...but hey I'm a poor chick ...I get it how I live ya know...


----------



## neck deep in enemies

hippiecrust said:


> i fucking love black metal belive it or not nc has some great underground black metal bands. my favorite being wolfcult feel free to check them out via myspace ........ http://www.myspace.com/wolfcultwar :goat:




thank you for the kind words about us. we aren't going by wulfkult anymore... apparently someone else had the name first. i think now we're just a symbol. doesn't matter to me i just write lyrics and "sing". 
anyway if anybody is in nc we'll be playing in charlotte sunday and mooresville on feb.6.

i prefer my houseshows as i LOATHE people having to pay to see us but whatever.. 

thank you again,
mark/


----------



## Odal

What a small world, haha. 

There are many different examples of multiple bands going by the same alias, but if changing the name is out of respect so be it. 

I've been listening to stuff that I loved a few years ago for a few hours, like WRATH OF THE WEAK, TRANCELIKE VOID, FORGOTTEN TOMB, and SLAVLAND. I guess slavland doesn't really fit in.


----------



## Gudj

Is it un-cool to like Borknagar?


----------



## Alaska

Borknagar are great.

Holy shit! I haven't listened to Nyktalgia in years, they were fucking amazing. Thanks!

Sterile Nails and Thunderbowels is one of my favorite songs evah. What do you feel about nattramn's Diagnose band? I haven't gave it a listen, though I probably should.


----------



## MiztressWinter

*I'm a evil mutha fucka Joe...you know that?* lol...

Did you know that prank call was from a Mushroom head album? The Eclipse Records version contains a hidden prank call at the end of "Bwomp" extended mix. It was originally due to appear on the Universal Records release, but due to a law suit filed by Eclipse for the way Mushroomhead left the label, it was left off the album. The band originally stated that the only reason they originally included the prank call was because the guy that made it included Mushroomhead in the conversation, as he was said to have been a big fan of the band.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Diagnose: lebensgefahr - Transformalin:



hmmm...different. very industrial/dark ambient type of stuff. 



Just a bit of background info:

*After the release of “Death - Pierce Me”, the vocalist, Nattramn, was institutionalized in Växjö Psychiatric Ward, where he currently resides. There are rumours that he escaped once and tried to murder schoolgirls with an axe, and that he has mutilated himself, but no one knows the truth. The only thing for real is that he makes drone-ambient-darkspace music now under the name of Diagnose: Lebensgefahr.*

Lol...Diagnose is kinda wacked out stuff. Silencer was great for sure tho! 

Sterile nails and thunderbowls is wicked. But this is my fav silencer song:


----------



## MiztressWinter

So...I just found this humorous:


----------



## Alaska

Yeah, I know. Nattramn was one crazy bastard. 

Haha! The Black Metal cookies was made by my e-friend Wyatt a few years back. I can't believe it got so big. He's the long-haired one. Fat kids in corpse paint making cookies = instant hilarity.

Ever seen the user-made video for Sterile Nails? It uses clips from Begotten. It's a pretty sick video, and although the movie is definitely not for everyone, I fell in love.

This is officially the kvltest thread on stp. Thanks for keeping it alive, everyone


----------



## MiztressWinter

I haven't seen the video..or the movie! Is the vid on youtube? I couldn't find it...as far as the movie goes...I'll have to download that and check it out. 

wait? is this the entire movie i just stumbled upon???

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7973225371449473825#

This is def the kvltest thread here. lol grymmm. hehe We should post some of our fav vid's/songs? If ya want..

here's one of mine...



There's a few live vid's of this..but the sound quality is crap. Love industrial bm!


----------



## Odal

Well, here's some videos. I'll go for a mix of black metal sub-styles.


----------



## Revo

hands down 'satanic warmaster' best black metal band of all time there fuckin amazing


----------



## Gudj

Oh, 
To continue with my habit of talking about quazi-blackmetal bands,

JohnnyX and the Groadies is the best band you will ever see. Go to Portland and see them now.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Odal

Awesome videos in this thread, hahhahahaha.

Mayhem is coming to where I live, 7 days before I turn 18, in a nightclub. I saw them in Norway a few years ago at a youth festival, so at least some Canadians can see them! Can't be to upset about it I guess. They play in Vancouver on 4/20, that's planning right there.


----------



## Anarcrust

Any of you folks like Taake? They're one of my fave bands these days. Got the old school second wave black metal vibe but more talanted at their instruments. Sick stuff


----------



## Alaska

"hands down 'satanic warmaster' best black metal band of all time there fuckin amazing"

You didn't get into him cuz of Greg and Paul and them, did you? I got them into that band because of the song Pentagram and Wood, and they haven't looked back since. It's pretty funny how obsessed with that band they are now.



And yeah, that is the whole movie. Like I said, not for everyone. Getting high and watching it might be a good idea.


----------



## MiztressWinter

http://theblackmetaldialogues.com/it.html

oh dear lord. i think i cracked a rib reading this!


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

AHAHAHAHHAHA fucking fetus i knew u be on this thread
but alot of good bands mentioned on here life lover, LLN, Wovles seen them way back on noctis one fucking amazing moshed with the drummer hope to see them agian or fucking iskra fucking love to see them ur right fetus we need more blackened crust like fuck so many good bands here
but the thing i love most of all is my dawn of the black hearts back patch with three sprems stickers going for his brain matter

once i get home ill put it up
an we got to hitch to ohio odal \m/


----------



## MiztressWinter

lol that's cute mr. richard d james...haha


----------



## KrustyDaKlown

one of my fav DSBM bands

:goat:


----------



## Odal

Wow at 2:30 in that song a part from Gummo starts, the part that I ripped for an intro to the song I sent you a long time ago.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

I haven't listened to a whole lot of BM other than the popular stuff (mayhem, burzum, etc.), but I am a HUGE Windir fan. More folkish black, but yeah I love fucking Valfar.


----------



## BUMJUG

Wolves in the throne room..........


----------



## Odal

If you enjoy the music of Wolves in the Throne Room, I would highly recommend these three similar Cascadian bands. Leech, Skagos, and Fauna. They are all amazing, this is Skagos' interpretation of Vastness and Sorrow, the name is the next part of the lyrics of the song.

...of this empty land


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Odal said:


> If you enjoy the music of Wolves in the Throne Room, I would highly recommend these three similar Cascadian bands. Leech, Skagos, and Fauna. They are all amazing, this is Skagos' interpretation of Vastness and Sorrow, the name is the next part of the lyrics of the song.
> 
> ...of this empty land


I fucking love Leech. I was exposed to them randomly years ago at one of those 10+ band shows. Mainstage band sucked, so I went upstairs and discovered Leech. Couldn't believe that nobody was up there listening. I'll have to catch up on them..


EDIT: I know that Leech broke up, but their myspace profile is gone too. You know where I might find their music easily? I am sure I can get it on soulseek, but I'll probably download a shit ton of other "Leeches" before I manage to get the right one. I've got the Mania album (member from Leech), but nothing from the original band.


----------



## simpletoremember

Been listening to a lot of Darkthrone and Merciless Death lately, just heard the new Burzum album (I thought it wasn't as good as Varg Vikernes' earlier stuff but I still liked it)

I just sort of started getting to to Black Metal... and the history behind some of the bands, I just finished the book 'Lords of Chaos'.

I also enjoy Wolves in the Thorn Room, but are the Black Metal? I thought they were a bit more Ambient


----------



## simpletoremember

lobotomy3yes said:


> I fucking love Leech. I was exposed to them randomly years ago at one of those 10+ band shows. Mainstage band sucked, so I went upstairs and discovered Leech. Couldn't believe that nobody was up there listening. I'll have to catch up on them..
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know that Leech broke up, but their myspace profile is gone too. You know where I might find their music easily? I am sure I can get it on soulseek, but I'll probably download a shit ton of other "Leeches" before I manage to get the right one. I've got the Mania album (member from Leech), but nothing from the original band.



Thou/Leech Split. 
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery [email protected]@[email protected]@Filename:</font> <font style="font-family:arial; color:#FF6700; font-size:15px; font-weight:bold;">[email protected]@[email protected]@Leech_Thou__We_Pass_Like_Night__..rar

There are probably more... Try and google "Leech" "Metal" and "Blog". There are tons of different music blogs with downloadable links for complete albums. Usually they're zip or rar files. So you might have to download WinRar.


----------



## Odal

Not sure what song you heard, but Wolves are most definitely labeled as Black Metal amongst everyone I know. Ambient Black Metal, actually, so you're right also I suppose.

And yeah, that's my favorite tape! Got it sitting in front of me haha.


----------



## endciv

leech didn't break up.


----------



## 5ealchris

I greatly prefer the 1st wave of black metal over the 2nd wave, and modern black metal.

Stuff like:

Bathory, Sarcofago, NME, Venom, Hellhammer/Celtic Frost, Blasphemy, Bestial Warlust, Mystifier, etc

I do enjoy some of the 2nd wave stuff a bit also, but modern black metal doesn't do anything for me. I've found that, that they either try to hard to replicate the raw sound of the 80's bands and they fail, or they're too influenced by ambient or folk and don't sound really sound like Black Metal. But I haven't really looked to deep into it so, I might be totally wrong.


----------



## Swing

I really like these guys:

Obscurus Advocam on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Alaska

Anyone listen to Alcest's newest? Obviously not completely Black Metal, but it's really good.




So good.


----------



## MiztressWinter

This is great. I hadn't heard this, and I LOVE Alcest! Thanks =)

Also, their sound is considered blackmetal/shoegaze


----------



## vegetarianathan

Ha, as I saw this thread I was listening to Iskra.
Black metal is one of the music genres that I listen to most, with a lot of blackened crust lately (hence, listening to Iskra). But in the vein of more black _metal_, anybody here heard of Shibboleth here before? I've been into them lately.

This own't embed the video. Here's a link. 
http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/music/9458-anyone-here-fan-black-metal-2.html


----------



## mikefwt

a lot of different bands have been on repeat for me lately. Hate Forest, Drudkh, Abyssic Hate, Weapon, Darkspace, Wold, Grand Belials Key and Gorgoroths "Antichrist." also Darkthrones newest jam "Circle The Wagons" is fucking awesome and i recomend it. im supprised that none of those bands were really mentioned in this thread except Darkspace. anyone have any thougts on the others?


----------



## freakstorm

Oh JahDucky! That just made my motherfuckin' day!


----------



## Axegrinder

I like depressive black metal. i love black metal of all variations minus the racist bullshit


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

hate forest is the jam, i love rascist blackmetal. depressive hails.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

im in a coffin FTW


----------



## Apples

If anyone is looking for some obscure black metal i'd recommend checking out the Red & Anarchist Black Metal blogspot. It rules. Lots of blackened crust which i'm a huge fan of. Has some really obscure stuff too like native american folk metal which i honestly never knew existed.


----------



## venusinpisces

Alaska said:


> What do you think about Darkspace? So much hype around them lately. I mean, they're pretty good, but I dunno. They seem to be liked by every kvlt fucker out there, and they are good, don't get me wrong, but eh. Call me a hipster, but I like Portal a lot more. They play the "all-consuming inter-galactic blackhole" sound much better.


 Both Portal and Darkspace are great, although Darkspace probably appeals to hipsters because of the ambience factor. Who cares? Good music is good music. Xasthur is the same way but they've put out some amazing material (and a lot of filler). I've been listening to Pensees Nocturnes lately, another band that incorporates classical influences.

And Diocletian is almost unmatched in terms of technical virtuosity, if you like that kind of thing. very much in line with Morbosidad and other "war metal". 

I assume a lot of people have already heard Deathspell Omega but I will post them anyways. very experimental with chanting and lots of distortion. also probably the most essential out of all the links so far.
[video]<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6ABCC25w_J0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]
Here is a Mexican band, Argentum, that is virtually unheard of up here. They do what could be labeled a gothic thing but their music surpasses all of that subgenre by far.


----------



## miklo

what about some leviathan? one of my favorite usbm bands.
http://youtu.be/nqLerhsLKr8


----------



## fateoficarus

I'm well into Cascadian black metal. Addaura, Deafheaven, Wolves in the Throne Room, etc.


----------



## Alaska

Cascadian seems to be all the rage these days, kind of like how DSBM was a few years ago. Not faulting it, though. I love that shit, myself.


----------



## fateoficarus

The Cascadian scene happened before the big DSBM scene actually, it's just the Cascadian scene is getting bigger. I was never that much into the norsecore Panzer Divison Marduk stuff, or the minimalism of bands like Darkthrone, or the uber orthodox styles of bands like Gorgoroth. Ulver's Nattensmadrigal and Bergtatt as well as Emperor's In the Nightside Eclipse and Anthems were always more my thing when it came to second wave black metal. What's gotten me most interested lately outside of some DSBM bands like Austere or Lyrinx was the European post-black metal movement with bands like Amesouers and Lantlos, the Cascadian scene, and bands like Altar of Plagues or Woe. It's trendy as fuck now to like that sort of crap, and I hate going to gigs and watching hipsters ooh and aah over the crap I like, but for better or worse I like it


----------



## LilMa

i'm very diverse when it comes to music but I have to say that b.m. is more of a favorite. burzum wins the title and darkthrone will always be one of my favorties. peste noire is good, alceste, drudkh. etc etc


----------



## Alaska

Yeah, but DSBM was a lot bigger a few years ago. That's all I mean. Everyone I knew was fapping to Nyktalgia and Silencer.

I actually plan on some point in my life getting an Ecailles De Lune cover art tattoo somewhere. You know, when I can afford a thousand dollar tattoo.


----------



## fateoficarus

You should check out my old Alaskan black metal band. This is the album I was on: http://funeralspirit.blogspot.com/2011/05/bound-by-entrails-oath-to-forbear-and.html


----------



## Alaska

Shit, I know your band. On one of my trips to anchorage a few years ago, I met one of your band members. He worked at Hot Topic and was trying to sell White Chapel tickets. He gave me and a friend a demo after about an hour and a half of black methulz talk.

Fuck, what a small goddamned world.


----------



## fateoficarus

I don't think he was in my band per se. At the time it was me, Tyler, and a guy named Brett. Brett worked at a hospital, Tyler in a hardware store, and I was a student. You ever catch us live?


----------



## Alaska

Well, this was actually just 2010, now that I think about it. Maybe he was in it later on?

Nope, never did. Where did you guys play mainly? Anchorage? I've never actually seen anyone there live besides the Bac'untry Bruthers.


----------



## fateoficarus

Good point. I left in 2008. Might have been Mark or someone else. Yeah, we pretty much only played Anchorage and Girdwood. Too expensive to travel to Fairbanks without a good turnout.


----------



## Alaska

Yeah, that's Fairbanks for you. I've actually wanted to get a BM project going up here for years, but it always failed in the end. The furthest we ever got was a single 9 minute long track we spent 2 months writing, then we broke up a few weeks later because our guitarist was a cock-bag.

Alaska BM makes so much sense, but there just aren't enough fans it seems.


----------



## fateoficarus

There was a small ring of kids getting into black metal around the time I showed up in 2007, but pretty much everyone left for Seattle


----------



## John Irraka

Actually i'm into black metal. Started off with old school (Bathory and Celtic Frost) and do dig Old Man's Child, Satyricon, 1349, etc. Dig blackened crust as well (Iskra, Disflesh, Dishammer). Also, still panning out this variant but found out about the RABM (Red Anarchist Black Metal) movement recently. Been using LastFM to find out which bands are hit or miss with me.


----------



## Alaska

There are some decent RABM bands, but a lot of them are missing the point. I know it's a newer scene, but obviously the whole point of it is to be anti-NSBM movement. 

It's really just pissing me off. Some kid up here decided that I'm a "poser" recently because I like both WitTR and Satanic Warmaster, Skagos and Temnozor, Leech and Absurd, etc. etc. 

Fuck all of this king of the hill shit. So sick of the Anarchists deciding to take over a scene they disagree with just because "they can". 

/steel reserve shit


----------



## John Irraka

Yeah, I've checked out some lyric content for some bands so far. Been 50/50 whether they get the point or not so far.

People toss the word poser all too willy nilly like lately. Even the obvious poser is using the word.

Meh, variation is good. What stops you from not agreeing with a musical movement you don't agree with so you can continue? Not listening to the bands associated with it whatsoever.


----------



## fateoficarus

There's a fine line I think between listening to a band where the lyrics are "patriotic" and mainly about history and culture e.g. Wodensthrone and sporting merchandise for an openly nazi, honestly, pretty shit sounding band e.g. Graveland. There's a lot of kids that get into NSBM more for the image and mystique than really enjoying the sound, and yeah, those kids should be addressed.


----------



## Alaska

My post up there is just... just bad. Glad you guys got the point, though.

More often than not, the kids who get into NSBM for the image have mostly gotten into black metal in general for the image. They have a fun time with their "hail satans", the corpse paint, the Immortal videos and Gaahl worship. They skim the inherent memes and jokes within the scene, then they just use it for novel value. Which, admittedly, is easy to do. 

I mean, when most people know of your genre of choice because of a .gif of Abbath counting his tootsie pops, you can only expect the worst.


----------



## Avering

Oh, you should check out Les Legions Noires.....They're one of the most interesting black metal circles. I'm into a lot of modern black metal.. some of my favorite bands are Morose, Les Discrets, Peste Noire... I really like LLN though, they have some really good ideas/music.


----------



## Avering

and of course, Burzum


----------



## Rancho

I won't go anywhere that doesn't at least have a good metal scene


----------



## John Irraka

Irraka's List Of Black Metal Bands: 1349, Bathory, Celtic Frost, Darkthrone, Emancer, Hecate Enthroned, Old Man's Child, Satyricon.


----------



## miklo

Some more blackened crust.
skaven 
Order Of the Vulture


----------



## John Irraka

Digging the tunes there!


----------



## RO71

Everytime I look up new BM listen to I inadvertently am drawn to the Nordic bands, unless its depressive black metal which is my other fave. There is some quality in there I seem to like...feed off of even. Its all very comforting. 
And it can never become too commercial no matter how its marketed which is the best really.


----------



## John Irraka

RO71 said:


> Everytime I look up new BM listen to I inadvertently am drawn to the Nordic bands, unless its depressive black metal which is my other fave. There is some quality in there I seem to like...feed off of even. Its all very comforting.
> And it can never become too commercial no matter how its marketed which is the best really.


 
I discovered Emancer recently and they're rather interesting. progressive black metal. I usually dig melodic, semi melodic, old school and a bit of symphonic. Emancer caught my attention with the unique approaches.

Also, Siebenburgen is a decent swedish black metal group. Semi melodic, use of female backing vocals, no keyboards. I heard they went for a bit of a progressive approach with their sound recently. But, haven't been able to track down any albums to confirm or deny the claims.


----------



## Vixious

Burzum was ok before he started making white supremist new age music while in prison. Ive always loved Dissection, last album was just ok but the early shit is insane.


----------



## John Irraka

Vixious said:


> Burzum was ok before he started making white supremist new age music while in prison. Ive always loved Dissection, last album was just ok but the early shit is insane.


 
Last I heard from the Burzum camp Varg is trying to distance himself as far from it as possible lately. Given the can of worms he opened it's no wonder!


----------



## Vixious

John Irraka said:


> Last I heard from the Burzum camp Varg is trying to distance himself as far from it as possible lately. Given the can of worms he opened it's no wonder!


 
He managed to do something almost impossible, make music SO bad you're torn as to which is worse, the music or the racism.


----------



## John Irraka

Pretty much yeah.


----------



## shitbagdanny

aaskereia.
xasthur.
stardust.
silencer.
satanic warmaster.
sargeist.
faargtrund.
and the jonas brothers.


----------



## Keyser Soze

BMORE rep- NUX VOMICA









and yeah i know it's not "black metal" and i dont give a fuck.

p.s. i know from experience bands hate it when their fans sit there and try to classify them into a fucking category. just saying. enjoy NUX!


aaaand my homie Rich with the brooklyn 3 piece. Vise Massacre-


----------



## slurricane

i see you mentioned 'real screamo'
i.e joshua fit for battle, second story window, ordination of aaron, mohinder
yeeeee
don't know too much about da blax mets


----------



## Moldy Dixie

Darkthrone, Venom, Burzum, Immortal, early Bathory, early Satyricon, Carpathian Forest, Mercyful Fate, War Against Christ, MayheM, Emperor, Celtic Frost are the main 'pure' black metal bands I listen to, as well as Crystalmoors (black celtic metal) Behemoth, Vader, and Belphagor (blackened death metal), and black thrash like Sodom or especially Witchaven. found a decent blackened crust band called Lago too. and honestly, early Dimmu Borgir, before they changed their logo, wasnt bad. fuck 'black rock' though


----------



## iSTEVEi

I was pretty big into Black metal a few years ago but it got boring pretty quick.
Still listen to it but mainly early stuff like Hellhammer, Celtic Frost, Bathory, Venom, Bulldozer, Sodom etc. and early Norwegian stuff like Burzum, Darkthrone, Forgotten woods etc.

A lot of decent Blackened Crust bands around too.


----------



## Moldy Dixie

yeah, thats what Im mostly into, mostly now I just listen to Burzum, Venom, Darkthrone, and Whichaven


----------



## Dukkha

Panopticon is one of my favourite projects. Appalachian one-man anarchist bluegrass black metal. Its mostly USBM and Cascadian BM and depressive BM for me as well as like scandinavian first and second wave stuff. but of the former: Mania, lake of blood, Iskra, WitTR, Alda, Skagos, Ecocide are a few that I like. 
If you like atmospheric stuff, listen to Fauna and Vaiya.


----------



## Dukkha

Ooo also check out Walden, its the project of a kid on van island. The track "Isolation Ritual" is killer. He did a split with Harrow, who are good if you like epic stuff and pretending you're in lord of the rings or something.


----------



## Dukkha

ooh also theres this band called gyibaaw and they're like native war metal. from Northern british columbia. its pretty straight up silly black metal but they sing in Tsimshian I think and they play recorders, so its pretty neat-o


----------



## Dane

Im glad some people on here listen to the classics, some bands that might not have been mentioned, Kvist, Isengard (Fenriz of Darkthrone, its folk black metal) Masters Hammer, Vulcano, Root, and Urfaust 
The next two are more epic sounding-Summoning, Nazgul,


----------



## Dane

and Flames of Hell! Listen to the song Evil. If king diamond did black metal it would be this song.


----------



## Axegrinder

I have been listening to a lot of Make A Change Kill Yourself and Suicide Euphoria, Sterbend, Satanic Warmaster, Silencer, Ad Hominem, Lifelover and Trist. I have not been on here in so long but love to see people love black metal so much. I recently checked out some of those NSBM bands a buddy of mine was listening to and for the most part I can dig the music itself but I am not really a fan of the lyrical content but I do respect it as black metal. Black metal is supposed to be just out there so I guess war like themes is no worse than singing about raping christ with a cross. I dunno. Blackend crust though is where it is at! Book of daedra is siiiick! Except Book of daedra is a one man d-beat black metal project its good shit. Right now I am playing in a DSBM band got to say man I love black metal and everything about it. It is the only music that exist that I can truly understand. It speaks to me and puts me in trances. Try meditating and practicing Yoga to Make A Change Kill Yourselfs song Chapter 4. 25 minutes of pure bliss.


----------



## Erable

Gudj said:


> I have not heard either of those bands... but anything "n' roll" sucks so I wont seek them out.
> 
> I do like shitty blackmetal sometimes though. Not shitty in the way fascist first-wave blackmetal was shitty, well, I guess I do sometimes like that to... but shitty like recent Dimmu Borgir and other blackmetal-influenced-pop.


 blackmetal influenced pop... 
Like what? I only want to hear this for the novelty of seeing what blackmetal influenced pop is like.
Personally I'm not that immersed in black metal, but I have a lot of respect for the genre, and hope to make some cool blackmetal esque stuff some day.
What I listened to when I was a little more into it was peste noire, burzum, alcest, and silencer(I loved silencer)
what do you guys think of Alcest? A lot of people have the whole "they're not trve kvlt black metal, bullshit" mentality.


----------



## Tony

Check out Lorn...from Italy. Excellent, if you enjoy hypnotic, trance inducing guitars, drums, and atmosphere..side project Nordheim is extremely good as well, if you can find his stuff ; ) from Italy as well, pretty sure he only released 1 demo. Picked it up in San Fransisco. Enjoy, to all who desire to listen. For Lorn, the album Towards The Abyss Of Disease has been my prime enjoyment from them for years.


----------



## Erable

Oh, hey, I forgot about this thread 
Akitsa, Angmar, Dark Tribe, and most of all Coffinworm are sick
Coffinworm is like a doom/black metal mix, which just gets me right at home.


----------



## shabti

This thread was way useful for a few reasons : 
1: I'm happy to know that its not just obscure hardcore punk bands that kidz are into. 

2: found a bunch of bands to check out .

I'm not big on labels, but recently I've been getting into the "blackened" genres . Skeletonwitch for power thrash riffs. Darkthrone's new stuff isn't metal at all. It's like symphonic blackened crust punk. ( check out circle the wagons ) and the rest are death metal for me. Cannibal corpse took it to the next LEVEL on torture with " scourge of iron " death's spiritual healing album is good. Meh. To be honest , I've been trolling blues, bluegrass , and Americana recently. Definitely gonna check out some of these bands though.


----------



## iSTEVEi

shabti said:


> Darkthrone's new stuff isn't metal at all. It's like symphonic blackened crust punk.



I've seen a lot of people referring to it as new wave of black heavy metal. Especially their latest stuff.
Been listening to lots of Bathory and Hellhammer lately.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly

bathory, Gorgoroth and dark throne are in my top ten favorite bands


----------



## TBrgrs

<iframe style="border: 0; width: 100%; height: 120px;" src="http://bandcamp.com/EmbeddedPlayer/...acklist=false/artwork=small/transparent=true/" seamless><a href="">Moonlover by Ghost Bath</a></iframe>







friends band called Ghost Bath. really great stuff, new album coming in march.


----------



## stormcrow

I've been mostly listening to atmospheric black metal from the Pacific NW lately. There is a lot of really good stuff going on. Atriarch, Ash Borer, Wayfarer, Wolves in the Throne Room and Agalloch have been getting a lot of play at my place lately. I also dig some of the older Norwegian stuff like darkthrone, burzum and Gorgoroth, but the newer, aatmospheric stuff feels really heavy.

*Sent from my SPH-L720T using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## stormcrow

wayfarer


----------



## stormcrow

oops, just noticed that I posted that by accident


----------



## Mikael Runefoot

Try listening to White Death- Concerto of Sodomy. It is pretty great. Also Elderwind is my all time favorite band. Hrm. I dont enjoy screamo as much but I really love black metal.


----------



## Julnel

I'm really into rabm and i play in an anarchist black metal band. I have a blog of rabm too. Very nice to meet you people.


----------



## salxtina

Dukkha said:


> Panopticon is one of my favourite projects. Appalachian one-man anarchist bluegrass black metal. Its mostly USBM and Cascadian BM and depressive BM for me as well as like scandinavian first and second wave stuff. but of the former: Mania, lake of blood, Iskra, WitTR, Alda, Skagos, Ecocide are a few that I like.
> If you like atmospheric stuff, listen to Fauna and Vaiya.



PANOPTICONNNNN ::cat:: <3


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat

BM kicks ass, dude! It's just about the only genre you can infuse into any other, and not get something shitty. Most of the time, anyways. *Cough* Blackgaze. Also, I think Wehrwolf from Satanic Warmaster relinquished his NS views.


----------



## Julnel

Satanic Warmaster shit


----------



## Swing




----------



## Captain Anderson

Early Bathory and Burzum are probably some of the tightest shit I have ever heard.


----------



## Julnel

Black metal is becoming a threat again...


----------



## ready2go

Has anyone heard the new Der Weg Einer Freiheit? It makes my insides crawl with euphoria. 

Also Sielunvihollinen. Do yourself a favor and check that band out..
Some of my favorites are Leviathan, Urfaust, Ruins of Beverast, early Nachtmystium, Bolzer, Drowning the Light, Wederganger, Mutiilation, Paysage d'Hiver, and Martrod.


----------



## ready2go

Don't mean to double post, but I was reading the fanzine "black glove," and came across an interesting article about cigar box guitar black metal. I haven't heard anything quite like it, but I really dig the DIY aspect, plus the horror infused blues mixed with black metal.
The only bands I know that are doing this is Lycaon, Vermpyre, and Oede. If anyone cares to check it out, here is Oede' s EP:


----------

